# NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti SLI



## W1zzard (Jan 25, 2011)

NVIDIA's new GTX 560 Ti delivers excellent price/performance in the $250 market segment. We take two of these cards for a spin to investigate whether it makes sense to buy two of them for use in SLI.

*Show full review*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 25, 2011)

ka-fucking-pow!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 25, 2011)

Pretty impressive, yes. But it's still $500. Can anyone come up with some scaling percentage figures?


----------



## Melvis (Jan 26, 2011)

Great performance in SLi like the GTX460, but better temps, better performance and a better price ($300 here in AUS) then the GTX460. Poor GTX4** owners.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Jan 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Pretty impressive, yes. But it's still $500. Can anyone come up with some scaling percentage figures?



It costs $500 but it beats the $530 GTX580. Performance / price is impressive.I'm sure that it'll also beat the upcoming 3GB version of 580


----------



## Cruc1al (Jan 26, 2011)

What about power consumption and temperatures?


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Jan 26, 2011)

GTX560 Ti SLI consumes ~ 298 watts.It is Higher than a single GTX570 which is at ~240 watts, but lower than two 6950s in crossfire ( ~329 W).

The SLI temperature is 35 (idle) and 74 ( under heavy GPU stress ).Which is not bad


----------



## wolf (Jan 26, 2011)

you can build  Gigabyte SOC SLi pair for just a notch over GTX580 price, and it would tear it a new one...

hec even the $249 gigabyte model is oc to 900mhz core and has their cooler, that would make for a cheaper than GTX580 kickass combo.

the reference cards are considerably more refined than the GTX460 was, but there are some great non reference boards already.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2011)

beats the 5970 which is pretty cool. now what if NV made a GTX 560 Ti DUAL that would be kinda interesting to see dual 560 on a single PCB maybe some quadfire as well


----------



## TAViX (Jan 31, 2011)

How much does the SLI setup costs?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2011)

TAViX said:


> How much does the SLI setup costs?



.........do the math


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Feb 1, 2011)

cdawall said:


> beats the 5970 which is pretty cool. now what if NV made a GTX 560 Ti DUAL that would be kinda interesting to see dual 560 on a single PCB maybe some quadfire as well



Nvidia is busy making a dual 580 ultra high end card..GTX590.
It looks like there wont be a dual 560:shadedshu


----------

